# straight walnut stick with inlay



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Started this stick last night.The lighter walnut is the recovered wood from lake Michigan,and the top is walnut I salvaged from a real woodworker a few years a ago..Will post finished pics later today or tomorrow.Also turquoise at the seam.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

like the simple elegance of it . would have loved to have seen a bit of ebony where the turqoise was just my taste but a good job

think its your best one yet. be good to see it finished .

are you going to do any burning on it?

Good use of recycled wood well done


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Echo what cobalt said. Nice simple clean stick. Perhaps a paracord or leather lanyard?


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.It's being clear coated now. Unfortunately I found some scratches from the lathe that I did'nt see before the first couple clear coats..It would cause too much damage to try to get the few scratches out,so they are now part of the character..I'm thinkin I'm the only one that it will bother.I don't have any ebony but I do have a huge selection of exotic woods gleaned from a master wood worker in town.So in the future there may be some thin add ons. And.And there will be a paracord strap mainly because the knob is a little too big for a comfortable grip.More pics to come soon.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The knob looks like it may make a walking stick handle. the selection of wood sounds good looks like we shall be seeing some inlays ?


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm thinking the only inlay is going to be around the seam area..


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's the finished product. pictures sure don't do a stick justice..


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the shape of it. reminds me of a dress stick the victorians used. there dosnt seem to be anything wrong with the finish

Then no true gentleman would be seen without one then. mind you the top had to made from silver to reflect your status for the upper class . the working class used wood or brass .

but the shepard would have had rams horn crook which looks the best anyway


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I have bison,longhorn,4horned sheep horns etc..Should I expand..?Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, just adding to Cobalt's remark about the spacer ring, you could try using more than one i,e, shank material under the handle and handle material under that so you get a double contrast at the joint.

One of our older club members brought in a cane which he had made totally from save scrap from all hi sticks, it was made by cutting all the different coloured materials into 1 1/4 inch squares drilled at the center and threaded and glued onto a length of aluminium rod (presumably to keep weight down) inserted into the handle, this was all hand finished to produce a slightly tapered shank, sanded smooth and varnished. Made a good multicoloured shank stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have also seen some sticks like that gloop. they look really good. they would have taken ages to make , but well worth it for the looks.


----------

